
Three Simple Rules Poor Teens Should Follow to Join the Middle Class (2013) - docdeek
https://www.brookings.edu/opinions/three-simple-rules-poor-teens-should-follow-to-join-the-middle-class/
======
docdeek
The rules:

\- finish high school \- get a full-time job \- wait until age 21 to get
married and have children.

"Our research shows that of American adults who followed these three simple
rules, only about 2 percent are in poverty and nearly 75 percent have joined
the middle class (defined as earning around $55,000 or more per year). There
are surely influences other than these principles at play, but following them
guides a young adult away from poverty and toward the middle class."

~~~
pianoben
Ironic, then, that poverty greatly hampers the ability to follow nos. 1 and 2.

Full-time employment increasingly requires a college education, which not only
requires high school, but is increasingly expensive as well. I've known
several promising people who, rather than undertake loans, simply dropped out
and took a few part-time jobs to help their families with immediate needs.

Not to say that the rules can't be followed or don't help, but poverty is a
trap and it's not correct to invert these rules - that is, to say "you're
struggling so clearly you didn't do the right things" is wrong.

------
Rumperuu
YouTube series _Some More News_ briefly addressed this study in their episode
"Perhaps Ben Shapiro Shouldn't Be Taken Seriously By Anyone About
Anything".[0]

Brookings also followed this up with a report entitled "Following the success
sequence? Success is more likely if you’re white."[1]

Note that I don't mean to make any claims as to OP's political outlook or
motives in sharing this article.

[0] [https://youtu.be/aDMjgOYOcDw?t=594](https://youtu.be/aDMjgOYOcDw?t=594)

[1] [https://www.brookings.edu/research/following-the-success-
seq...](https://www.brookings.edu/research/following-the-success-sequence-
success-is-more-likely-if-youre-white/)

~~~
docdeek
OP here. I found the article via a link elsewhere but checked on Brookings'
reputation before submitting. From my (granted non-American) perspective and
based on various links and citations on their Wikipedia page, they seemed
about as centrist as you might be for a think tank.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brookings_Institution](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brookings_Institution)

My own political outlook is largely libertarian but with a predilection for
voting for whatever local politician brings the Tour de France within spitting
distance of my apartment. ;)

------
insickness
So... what are the three rules? The author mentions three 'stark
realities'\--poor children don't get support, enter kindergarten behind their
peers and make bad decisions. But those aren't rules. Am I missing something?

------
pmdulaney
As a conservative, I have to say, this is extremely reasonable advice coming
from the left-of-center Brookings Institution.

As someone in his sixties, however, I would like to add that as much as we
would like to believe in nurture over nature, it does seem that the biggest
difference between those who thrive and those who don't is that some seem to
lack the drive, the initiative to make things happen in their lives. If it is
in your personality to be ambitious and optimistic, probably nothing can hold
you back. For people with naturally passive personalities, you had better have
been born with lots of external support.

Life isn't fair, but as a conservative I am not in favor of enforcing equal
outcomes for everyone. But just about everybody who "made it" in their chosen
life's work can think of several people who reached out to give them a chance.
Be that person if you can.

~~~
locopati
Maybe poverty and the stress of living in poverty has an effect on with drive
and initiative.

~~~
pmdulaney
No doubt.

